# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned Gold Coins Feature

## Matt

You might have noticed Gold Coins in the postbit of every post.
This is the new monetary system on MMOwned. I will be giving out Gold Coins to posters of quality content. Also.. I will be adding an offers page where you can complete offers, click links, fill out surveys.. all earning MMOwned money, and in turn.. MMOwned will track the completed offers and reward the users who completed them with Gold Coins.

Well now I'm sure you want to know what you can spend your Gold Coins on...Gold on your EU or US server. 1:1 Ratio (1 Coin on this site = 1 Gold in World of Warcraft). Once you have 25 or more Gold coins on MMOwned you can send *me (Matt)* a private message and I will take care of the exchange for you.Forum upgrades - Custom titles, colored username and access to private forums.Power leveling..Real Money paid out via PayPal..Right now Gold and forum upgrades are the only things available right now, but stay on the lookout for the *Shop* page where you'll be able to see how you can spend your coins.

*Visit the Offers Page:* http://www.mmowned.com/forums/offers.php
Most of the offers are free and you can earn some Gold from simply filling out a few surveys. *It takes a few days for the server to notify me that you have completed your survey/offer, so please be patient when waiting for me to reward you with gold.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Looks great, cant wait for the update!

<3 Alk

----------


## 0mats0

That for amasing now i can get my money for my pvp gear soon (just find some exploits and some good stuff) thx MMowned

----------


## Notahax

I like it...So basicly were hobos with no money atm?

----------


## Matt

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/offers.php
Visit the offers page, it's now public.

----------


## Nolixz

Great, looking forward to teh update.

----------


## Banksey

Does this mean MMOwned are accepting donations?

----------


## Matt

> Does this mean MMOwned are accepting donations?


Yeah pretty soon we'll be accepting donations. In return we'll give gold.

----------


## The New Guy

Woot, I'm gonna get me some level 70 powerlvling  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gidge

Cool what do i use to donate paypal? cuz ill definantly donate :P

----------


## Gnomaged

do i just fill these out or do i actually have to spend anything?

----------


## Clocky

Some of these in fact do cost money...

But how do plans with those sites go anywhere to this site?

Also, if we wanted power leveling to 60, how many gold coins would it cost?

----------


## Innit

THIRTEENTH!

Nice one matt, i think im in love <3

----------


## Shadowman2418

I am a pro at these things man, I used to make my primary income from sites that do this such as TT but im not going to link you becuase i respect matt. The surveys are a bit tricky but with my cunning and experience you know what to select and what not to to get away free! You can make some serious cash in these if you are smart.

Heres a tip: Some of the surveys will say "Thanks for Registering, You are now qualified to take part in these great offers" or soemthing along the lines of that, you dont have to do them, you're done.

----------


## Banksey

Most if not all of these surveys are for US residents only  :Frown:

----------


## Enfeebleness

Can we get a ratio on the gold to $ too?
Would like to know if doing a ton of the surveys results in some sweet epix moneyz fo mah lewts, maybe, yeah.

BTW: Made new emails for the ones that you said that we could redo over and over if we used different emails...
It catches it automaticly saying that i can't use the new email, despite me making it about 3 minutes ago :P

----------


## agrestic

Neat feature, I really like your approach on monetizing this website .. coming from an experienced webmaster/developer, you kno what you are doing. : )

Cheers, and keep up the good work.

----------


## Matt

> Neat feature, I really like your approach on monetizing this website .. coming from an experienced webmaster/developer, you kno what you are doing. : )
> 
> Cheers, and keep up the good work.


Thank you agrestic.

Gold ratio will be 1:1 (site gold:your server gold)for US and EU servers as long as the gold isnt ridiculously overpriced (like on new servers).

----------


## idusy-org

> Thank you agrestic.
> 
> Gold ratio will be 1:1 (site gold:your server gold)for US and EU servers as long as the gold isnt ridiculously overpriced (like on new servers).



Hey asked the donation to site gold ration, I beleive.

Also, are we suppose to put our real info? Because I did one and said my name was Bob Saget...

----------


## treyska

i think we can trust matt to privately send him a PM with our real char name and server name. i woudn't put it up for general info though.

----------


## benrules9

i just made another e-bay account can you tell me how much gold il be getting?

----------


## Matt

> Hey asked the donation to site gold ration, I beleive.
> 
> Also, are we suppose to put our real info? Because I did one and said my name was Bob Saget...


 You don't have to worry about putting in your real info for surveys..
As for completing the ebay signup, you bid on an item and win with the new account to confirm it as a real account (for ebay-- in order for me to get credit for the referral).

When I add monetary donations, I'll figure out a formula to assign gold amounts to real $$$.
But most likely, donations will get you access to a new usergroup with more privledges and unrestricted site access.


*News!
*I'm going to reward the following usergroups gold as a Christmas/New Years Gift and to start the flow of donations from member-to-member in appreciation for good threads.
*Contributors* 4 Gold
*Elite's* 8
*Staff* 12

----------


## Dookman26

love ur site im definetly looking fwrd to update peace out..\/

----------


## amrican93

> unrestricted site access.


lol people with access to the staff lounge :S




> *News!
> *I'm going to reward the following usergroups gold as a Christmas/New Years Gift and to start the flow of donations from member-to-member in appreciation for good threads.
> *Contributors* 4 Gold
> *Elite's* 8
> *Staff* 12


Thanks! :P

----------


## idusy-org

> Thanks! :P


Indeed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alkhara Majere

wewt wewt
*Chuga chuga*
Wewt wewt

----------


## Gidge

ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban meban meban meban meban meban meban meban meban meban me

----------


## idusy-org

> ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban me ban meban meban meban meban meban meban meban meban meban me


My spam killer is broken  :Mad:

----------


## EliMob441

omg i hate these things.. yu apply then they spam your email then you have to go thour like 20 offers... but the rewards look pretty good... and what r these?


 :Stick Out Tongue: eppersdance:  :Stick Out Tongue: utemontheglass: ?!?!

----------


## amrican93

Make a fake e-mail.
:jayne:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> omg i hate these things.. yu apply then they spam your email then you have to go thour like 20 offers... but the rewards look pretty good... and what r these?
> 
> 
> eppersdance: utemontheglass: ?!?!


It's a guy dancing and a girl who's jugs are bouncing... i fail to see why you needed to ask that question as if the image wasn't loading and you had to ask as if you really had no idea  :Smile:

----------


## Fault

so matt.... how do we apply for the other stuff, E.G. forum upgrades, and power leveing? Id love some easy leveing, or some color for my name, and yes i know, my epeen is showing

----------


## idusy-org

> so matt.... how do we apply for the other stuff, E.G. forum upgrades, and power leveing? Id love some easy leveing, or some color for my name, and yes i know, my epeen is showing


Shop; Coming soon(?)

----------


## Matt

yah shop coming soon. but if you have 20+ gold now or before the shop opens, feel free to send me a private message with your character name, server name, faction, US or EU and the amount of gold (greater than 20) that you wish to convert to ingame gold. I will then purchase the gold from one of our affiliates and you will receive the gold on your server within the same day if they are in stock. If the gold is really cheap on your server I usually get you more  :Big Grin:  (i'm such a nice guy :P)
amrican93 was the first to convert his mmowned gold to wow gold but unfortunately.. they are out of stock on his server now, but they are going to send it as soon as they have it.. +5% more.. so hopefully he posts a testimonial here soon.

----------


## amrican93

> (i'm such a nice guy :P)


True  :Wink: 

The gold arrived to me this morning  :Big Grin: 
Since they restocked at my server then (i hope) that it will not have anymore delays there :P

Well it's a good system.

----------


## DLC

I'm about to buy some stuff off ebay, however the link directs me to US ebay. If I click the bottom link on the home page to My country United Kingdom will I get still get Gold for winning bids? Or a you only in conjunction with the US site?

Quick reply if possible because gotta order some stuff in a few hours.

Thank you

----------


## Shingles

Sounds very cool! Will definitely encourage alot of people.  :Smile:

----------


## LeojRIP

is it just me or is there no offers in the link provided?

----------


## DLC

woo got 4 gold i do

----------


## Grelkamah

Yea i have a question. I'm Currently like accountless. If i do get like a lot of gold can i like exchange it for a account or something?

----------


## Snor11

OOo awsome!!!

----------


## leoj

Oh, my problem was I had adblock for firefox on. I could not see the offer images. Maybe make a note of that in the main/first post.

----------


## samharris

Hi, I was wondering if other members would like an employment page on this site. I guess it would be a great idea. Best Regards, Sam ------------------

----------


## Matt

> Yea i have a question. I'm Currently like accountless. If i do get like a lot of gold can i like exchange it for a account or something?


Yah.. But wait till I implement the shop system before you start to horde your gold.

----------


## Baffle

How can you track what we do? I just signed up for ebay.

----------


## idusy-org

> How can you track what we do? I just signed up for ebay.


You need to follow the link on the offers page in order for it to trace back to your username here.

----------


## Rimki

Sounds good.. Very nice idea  :Smile:

----------


## Liania

(does anyone else think Bob Saget is a gay name? ;p )

Nice idea. (:

----------


## idusy-org

> (does anyone else think Bob Saget is a gay name? ;p )
> 
> Nice idea. (:



):

----------


## iloveallracesequally

wow this sounds like a kick ass idea! but i just wanted to double check that for every gold we get on MMOWNED you going to give send 1g to our character on WoW!?!?!? im going to have to start posting if so!

----------


## Grelkamah

Hrmm i guess i'll wait :P. If not i guess i'll just donate it to someone if i ever get any gold.

----------


## X-Gogeta

> (does anyone else think Bob Saget is a gay name? ;p )
> 
> Nice idea. (:


Still the best. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dgj-1H6V8U

----------


## The New Guy

HEY! Looks like we got a shop page  :Smile:  nice matt

----------


## Matt

Yes we do!
More items coming soon. Tell me things you'd like to see purchasable with forum points. It can literally be ANYTHING.

----------


## The New Guy

HERE ARE SOME THINGS YOU MIGHT CONSIDER FOR iSHOP:

1. Higher Post Count (for a higher rank)
2. Get Different Color name.
3. Change someone ELSE's color name.
4. Change your Username.
5. Some Useless funny item (e.g. a rock or something)
6. Unsticky something - You choose a topic that you want to Unsticky  :Smile: 

Just some things i thought up  :Smile:

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> HERE ARE SOME THINGS YOU MIGHT CONSIDER FOR iSHOP:
> 
> 1. Higher Post Count (for a higher rank)


Post more.




> 2. Get Different Color name.


Its being considered



> 3. Change someone ELSE's color name.


Ya.....no....



> 4. Change your Username.


Sure?



> 5. Some Useless funny item (e.g. a rock or something)


Items are cool



> 6. Unsticky something - You choose a topic that you want to Unsticky


Ya..................no.......

----------


## idusy-org

> Post more.


Don't spam. No one even pays attention to the site rank, only contrib, elit contib, ect.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> Don't spam. No one even pays attention to the site rank, only contrib, elit contib, ect.


Rawr, words of wisdom. 

To quote Matt-



> "This is a common misconception.. What if I turn post count off tomorrow? What do your posts mean to other people..? Are your posts simply, 'lol!', 'k thankx! '? If so.. why would you even want to do anything that requires brain power.. seriously?"

----------


## coltcannon69

What if i have an e-bay acount allready? do i have to make a new one?

----------


## nerdywow

this is a great system but annoying because im on holiday atm so i cant find any new exploits or anything, and even if i did i would probably be beaten to it haha! and i dont get the offer thigns... what do i do once i click on them, where are the surveys?

----------


## Saigon

cool upgrade

----------


## Enfeebleness

Random item ideas:

Small eraser: -1 rep to the person of your choice
"For all those times when the idea was so lame, or posted so often, you felt bad for yourself, and every other person that read it."

Large eraser: -2 rep to the person of your choice

A sort of gamble thing to take others gold:
Example: You bet 15g, and you try and take someone elses gold. You could maybe steal like, 7g, and give the rest to them, all 15g (giving you 30g) or even 0g losing your 15g giving it to them. This would kind of rely on more people getting gold.

Maybe an item that is released ONCE every week, that will automaticly keep your topic (or one you choose) at the top of the board (not in the stickies part, but at the very top of the list) until the next week comes. Wouldn't be the most valuable thing in the world, but meh, just throwing out ideas.


Also, why not make use of the ranking system? Say that like, as you go from rank 1 to rank 2, you get 1g, from rank 2 to rank 3- 2g, rank 6 to rank 7- 20g, or something like that. Kind of rewards for 'ranking up'. (then more sweet ideas would also have to be released to make it so you don't run into "I have 87g, man i wish there was something usefull i wanted."

----------


## ReidE96

nice ideas.....especially the big eraser  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## idusy-org

> Also, why not make use of the ranking system? Say that like, as you go from rank 1 to rank 2, you get 1g, from rank 2 to rank 3- 2g, rank 6 to rank 7- 20g, or something like that. Kind of rewards for 'ranking up'.



No way, posts = gold? Definent thunbs down on that idea.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> No way, posts = gold? Definent thunbs down on that idea.


Meh, i have no idea, just trying to think of something that would put use to the ranking system other then "You got a rank up. Grats. Now go away, no one cares anyway"


Edit:

$stylevar[htmldoctype] $headinclude $header $navbar Access Denied
You are not logged in. You must be logged in to view this page. If you are not a member here, you can register for free here.

Neeeaaaaawww maaaannn.

----------


## KuRIoS

The staff, and only the staff can give negative rep. 
Post count matters NOTHING everyone can spam a lot and get their post count up, rep is what matters (if something matters other than respect) because that you can only earn by helping out members and submitting nice guides.

----------


## ReidE96

Helping out MMOwned deserves gold. Hence the offers.

----------


## Fuzz

> $stylevar[htmldoctype] $headinclude $header $navbar Access Denied
> You are not logged in. You must be logged in to view this page. If you are not a member here, you can register for free here.
> 
> Neeeaaaaawww maaaannn.


Yeah, that happened to me too..what's up with that?

----------


## Matt

currently working on a new offers page, current one is down temporarily.

----------


## Fault

yea. ive been trying to get some gold, but the page is down

----------


## Fault

BTW Matt, suggestion. Add the offfers page under quicklinks, its a hassle to have to search offers everytime

----------


## nerdywow

none of these offers are free though are they? you have to pay for everyone of them dont you?

----------


## Matt

naw the surveys are free. but the others are pay required.. on the bright side, your more than likely to use one of these guys if you purchase stuff online.. but if you do end up shopping with any of these guys I'll send you a lot of gold coins in exchange for using our affiliate links to make the purchase.

----------


## nerdywow

ok thanks matt =D

----------


## svloco

nice, this is great!

----------


## Adrenalin3

how about a gun in the shop to look cool :P

----------


## lag

> how about a gun in the shop to look cool :P


I would also like a "grill" and some spinning rims please.

I can provide the art, if that's what it takes.

Also, how about a pornographic magazine for Majere?

----------


## vamnon

A good offer on the page is if you could get a Gold Buying website on the list. Of course chances are we will probably scam it...

----------


## Fault

> A good offer on the page is if you could get a Gold Buying website on the list. Of course chances are we will probably scam it...


Thats the point of the gold, is to get site gold to equal ingame gold (kurios has already used it). Otherwise, you can buy pointless stuff, like my lightning bolt

----------


## lag

Anyone else fill out the survey multiple times without any effect? Not complaining but I did about 10 surveys total (with BS info that still validated) and it's been quite a bit. I suspect the survey people are seeing the same IP... just wanted to know if anyone else has had any luck...

Edit: Ok, I refilled out exactly five surveys with real information of.... well anyway the point is it should be interesting to see if it works...

----------


## vamnon

Alright just bought $1,397.86 at NewEgg from the offer page for my new computer I am building! You know Matt for that much money I think a Site Donator Status would only be fair... :Smile:

----------


## Slayerfan

That's a great idea for keeping people active and keeping their posts strictly fact and not detail.. Good thinking.

----------


## DragonWaxter

COOL! i'm gonna get some gold coins

----------


## BrightChild

sounds good

----------

